
GG App: Figure out what game to play next - gk1
https://ggapp.io/
======
bobblywobbles
As someone who plays games, I am having a hard time imagining myself spending
this money to your service.

I mean no disrespect, I'm sure it took some time to build, but the
alternatives are popular and they are free (Steam/Discord). The only part that
I would consider is finding new games, but there is usually enough media
coverage that I don't have to look for.

I'm sorry, just that's my opinion. I thought it would be helpful to share.

